# Bonding pouch alternative



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

IDK if anyone has heard of RaToobs?

Someone shared this in a group I am in & I decided I had to try it out and ordered one. 

I am in love! It is such an amazing product. 

It is really simple just a fleece circle that you wear around your neck. You put the rats inside and they run around and you can walk around with them. How it is designed the rats can poke their heads out at your face but it also kindof encourages them not to escape. No more little scratches on the back of my neck lol And I can carry around a whole litter of babies! I have only tried it with small/young rats. I think 1-2 females would be ok but I am not sure I'd use it for large adult males but maybe. But bonding with babies it is amazing.

I have used bonding pouches in the past and they are great but this is so up close and really cute when you can just open the front and have babies in your face lol

I just am really loving this so far and wanted to pass it on and share it with others. 

You might be able to make one yourself or find other shops selling it but I bought mine here
https://www.etsy.com/shop/wrapcity


----------



## eyepencil (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm going to order one tomorrow!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I have two of them and I have really liked them but word of warning, if you have hot flashes often they won't work well for you. Lol. Oh the tragedies of being and 50 something year old woman. 😛


----------



## eyepencil (Jan 8, 2016)

Ratloved said:


> I have two of them and I have really liked them but word of warning, if you have hot flashes often they won't work well for you. Lol. Oh the tragedies of being and 50 something year old woman. 


Daww. You are so sweet.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

i have always used a pullover hoodie with a front pocket. they love it.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Did anyone else see this title and automatically think it was referring to a sportsbra? Am I the one one who occasionally has a uh...passenger?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Kokorobosoi said:


> Did anyone else see this title and automatically think it was referring to a sportsbra? Am I the one one who occasionally has a uh...passenger?


The thought came to my mind! I used to put my boys in there when they were babies, but they got too big to be comfortable, lol.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

These are hilarious! I must have one. Endora will debunk the escape proof part, but it will be fun to try and get them to ride around.


----------



## eyepencil (Jan 8, 2016)

Verucasdad said:


> These are hilarious! I must have one. Endora will debunk the escape proof part, but it will be fun to try and get them to ride around.


 I don't think either of my girls will ride around in there! hahaha. It would be funny though!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I use a ratoob with my neutered male rat. I tried to bond him to my females, but the little witches won't have him..anyway, it works wonder, and I'm able to be with him so much more than I would without the ratoob. He will soon have neutered male rats to play with.


----------



## LovedeLitu (Jan 3, 2016)

The design reminds me of toilet seat coverings LOL ;D


----------



## BlackoutCat (Jan 23, 2016)

Shame they might not work for boys. I know my Apollo would LOVE it. He's an accomplished shirt diver at only four months of age, his brothers are shirt shy. Maybe I'll try my hand at making a sturdier version. Just looks like gathers around an elastic. Might try it with plastic boning and a short bit of elastic so they don't tumble out by being fat and lazy ;P


----------

